# Killer Whale Sighting Off of Galveston!!!



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

I was out in the gulf with a friend of mine recently (August 27th) and we were in about 30' of water off the beach. While moving to another spot, in the distance we saw something on the surface that looked really strange. Out of curiousity, we had to go take a closer look. Once we were able to see what it was, we were completely shocked at what we saw - a killer whale!!!!! We did not want to get too close to it and just let it be - sure didn't want to spook it and have it hit the 17' Whaler! It appeared to be heading northeast with the wind towards the Galveston jetties. Maybe someone else saw it too?????


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Here is a picture for proof....


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Also got this nice yellowfin tuna the same day


----------



## 312InchMagnum (Aug 25, 2011)

thats not right!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

good one! yf too!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

what an awesome trip!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Brian Castille said:


> Also got this nice yellowfin tuna the same day


LOL. Good stuff. That's a beauty.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

By the way...we actually do get Killer Whales in the gulf....


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Lol.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

HaHaHaHaHaHaHa!!!


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

lol


----------



## 2112 (Oct 4, 2006)

That was funny but I want to relate this experience I had with my father. Around 1990 he and I was surf fishing, standing on the sencond bar near SLP on the Galveston side. I saw a pod of what looked to be false killer or pilot whales straight out from me about 40 yards out. I told it to my father standing next to me and he said a cuss word and said lets get out and I looked at him and he was staring at another pod that was closer in about 20 yards away...we got out, they where huge.


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Water to warm for killer whales down here.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

GUNSNREELS said:


> Water to warm for killer whales down here.


Hmmmm.........


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

It was a hellva day at sea sir!!!!!!!!!! FISH ON!!!!!!


----------



## bowedup (Jul 24, 2007)

LMAO,,,, that was 2Cool


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Miles2Fish said:


> By the way...we actually do get Killer Whales in the gulf....


yep, out of Port A....


----------



## 2112 (Oct 4, 2006)

2112 said:


> That was funny but I want to relate this experience I had with my father. Around 1990 he and I was surf fishing, standing on the sencond bar near SLP on the Galveston side. I saw a pod of what looked to be false killer or pilot whales straight out from me about 40 yards out. I told it to my father standing next to me and he said a cuss word and said lets get out and I looked at him and he was staring at another pod that was closer in about 20 yards away...we got out, they where huge.


Anybody got a idea as to what we seen. There was about 15 of them and I'd guestimate them to be from 15' to 20'. They where black or dark grey in color. They moved very slow and definetly not our Bottle nose dolphins.:an6:


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

2112 said:


> Anybody got a idea as to what we seen. There was about 15 of them and I'd guestimate them to be from 15' to 20'. They where black or dark grey in color. They moved very slow and definetly not our Bottle nose dolphins.:an6:


Did they look anything like this? I've seen large pods of Pilot whales in the gulf numerous times.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

My FIL swore on his life that he actually hooked an Orca off the Galveston jetties in the 80's....


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*orcas*

A charter boat out of SPI spotted a pod of orcas years ago. The photos and an article were posted in The Monitor newspaper. I want to say it was in the late 1980s. Stephen Murphy told me that his dad had seen them too and on another occasion he also saw a sperm whale.


----------



## 2112 (Oct 4, 2006)

Svajda said:


> Did they look anything like this? I've seen large pods of Pilot whales in the gulf numerous times.


Ya, man. They looked just like that but these buggers where in close like on the 3rd sand bar when we where on the 2nd bar. I know we where probably safe but to be in the water with wild animals of that size spooked us.
At least they weren't false killers or pigmys. I think I've heard that those two species are very dangerous, more so than Orcas. Also all of the whales we are talking about are actually belonging to the dolphin family and are not whales...feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry Charlie...


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I saw a group of marine mammals of some sort in the summer of '95 just off the beach at Matagorda. Pops and I were fishing the calm surf from my 20' flatbottom and saw multiple BIG black dorsal fins breaching the water, along with the tell tale blasts from their blow holes. We never could tell what they were though. I've always wondered. Of course noone believes me either....LOL


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Interesting reading.

http://www.sci.tamucc.edu/tmmsn/29Species/marine.html

I'm convinced it was indeed Killer Whales that I saw. Nothing else has a 6' dorsal fin.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol there is a video of killer whales. 80 nm off the coast of port Aransas.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Timalgrath said:


> Lol there is a video of killer whales. 80 nm off the coast of port Aransas.


Did you watch the video I posted earlier? At 17 seconds you can clearly see their colors....kind of freaky!


----------



## luis (May 8, 2011)

Dude y'all are too much do you think it will be safe to get in the water to wade fish


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Thank God he didn't attack you. Definately made me laugh, Thanks.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Not a killer whale ... but I saw this pilot whale swimming near the coast while I was fishing. At first I thought it was a giant tarp floating in the water. Then when I got the full view I high tailed it out of the water.

Asked a dozen people if they saw something huge in the ocean. Only one guy backed me up.

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...-Galveston-fighting-to-stay-alive-1588510.php

If I remember the story correctly there's a gal who posts as Dolphin Girl who helped the baby. (Not 100% sure it's been a number of years.)


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Brian Castille said:


> Here is a picture for proof....


I saw a bunch of Killer Whales just like this........at Walgreens, of all places :rotfl:

Thanks for the laugh, Brian!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

That's a good one.. Thanks!


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

How did that YF taste?


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Aggy humor.....


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

looks like one of those plastic faced wiches from "real housewives of who gives a ****"


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

wow! haha good one!


----------



## sand mackerel (Apr 10, 2008)

is that one of those yellow fins where u cook it on a board throw away the fish and eat the board


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Brian Castille said:


> Also got this nice yellowfin tuna the same day


Might wanna double up on the wasabi w/ that one!


----------



## 51 King (Nov 30, 2010)

that was a good 1 you had me going...


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

should have caught it. could be a state record.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

a real floater!!!


----------



## speckrunner (Jul 22, 2011)

sorry buddy but that is a cravelle jack!!!!


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

speckrunner said:


> sorry buddy but that is a cravelle jack!!!!


Nope I've caught a ton of those that is most definitely a yellowfin.


----------



## christiancastro5682 (Jul 29, 2011)

that's funny


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

rugger said:


> Nope I've caught a ton of those that is most definitely a yellowfin.


Nope, Lessor Yellowfin


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Agwader said:


> Nope, Lessor Yellowfin


nope, Jetty Tuna


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Saw it to in the surf!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

teamburns said:


> Saw it to in the surf!


Lol, whales do tricks too!?


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

mannnnnnn, i just read this post to my fiancee thinking this was legit and I scroll down to a blow up whale....i look dumb now....


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

lmao!!!!!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Honestly wouldn't be surprised if Killer Whales came within 20-30 yds of shore, they are schooling predators, they might have been working large pods of bait fish into shallower water making them easier to chase and kill.

Watch documentaries on Killer Whales, those guys know how to hunt.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

PTH said:


> A charter boat out of SPI spotted a pod of orcas years ago. The photos and an article were posted in The Monitor newspaper. I want to say it was in the late 1980s. Stephen Murphy told me that his dad had seen them too and on another occasion he also saw a sperm whale.


 Yup I remember hearing about both of these when I was a kid down here.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> Lol, whales do tricks too!?


Sure enough! He is another rare pic.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

did ya eat it?


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

I've seen more than a few whales beached on galveston on the weekends. Fortunately, most keep their shirts on


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

if you saw a killer whale that was just me in my black and chrome speedo whale tailing for trout in the surf my bad.


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

Harpoon it before sea shepherd gets here


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Choot it Lizbeth!


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

Tombo said:


> Choot it Lizbeth!


Too funny!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bwaaaaaaaaaahahaaaa! Nice!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

lmfao.


----------



## gotfish81 (Mar 1, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

Funny. I would have brought to to the local marina and walked inside saying I have a killer whale that needs to be weighed.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

CoastalObession said:


> Funny. I would have brought to to the local marina and walked inside saying I have a killer whale that needs to be weighed.


To bad the star is over.... lol


----------



## garyjerome (May 17, 2011)

i wounder if it would of bit on some"plastic worms".lol


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

shooot. just fell for it. Well played.


----------



## marlinspike (May 30, 2013)

Caught one just like it off the North Jetty using a Chickenboy, those things will catch anything:cheers:


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

This thread is 2 years old and you just now fell for it?


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*Just goes to show you quality never goes out of style...*


cfulbright said:


> This thread is 2 years old and you just now fell for it?


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

LOL...kinda glad this thread popped up again, though. Reminded me of this video that I haven't seen in quite awhile. I don't get offshore much, but this always gets me fired up!


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*fish id 101.....*



Brian Castille said:


> Also got this nice yellowfin tuna the same day


nice fish ...... but it is a "jack cravalle" not a "yellowfin tuna" period...

look at the extended anal fin running towards the tail now take a look at what at the underside of a yellow fin tail looks like.....

you caught a nice "*jack crevalle*"

Fish ID Class dismissed!

speckcaster


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*Wrong.....*



rugger said:


> Nope I've caught a ton of those that is most definitely a yellowfin.


incorrect ....... brush up on your fish ID (see the fish ID pic I just posted) that is a "jack" sir!

speckcaster


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

speckcaster said:


> nice fish ...... but it is a "jack cravalle" not a "yellowfin tuna" period...
> 
> look at the extended anal fin running towards the tail now take a look at what at the underside of a yellow fin tail looks like.....
> 
> ...





speckcaster said:


> incorrect ....... brush up on your fish ID (see the fish ID pic I just posted) that is a "jack" sir!
> 
> speckcaster


:rotfl: They got you too! You didn't notice the -><- after Brian's ID?!?!
He was being facetious as well as rugger:rotfl:

Â©


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> :rotfl: They got you too! You didn't notice the -><- after Brian's ID?!?!
> He was being facetious as well as rugger:rotfl:
> 
> Â©


basta...dddssss!!!!! LOL....!!!!

speckcaster


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jetty Tuna babeeeeee

Â©


----------



## claudejrc (Oct 10, 2009)

In response to orcas in shallow water...






To tha beach!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

speckcaster said:


> nice fish ...... but it is a "jack cravalle" not a "yellowfin tuna" period...
> 
> look at the extended anal fin running towards the tail now take a look at what at the underside of a yellow fin tail looks like.....
> 
> ...


Hook, Line and Sinker class dismissed......


----------



## JD slayer (Jul 9, 2013)

U so fonny...hahaha


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

do yall know the difference between a Texas tale and a Fairy tale--Fairy tale starts out Once upon a time a Texas tale starts out you SOB's Aint going to believe this !!!

At SPI about a two miles off the jetties -we had a King Jump out of the water over my 24 foot boat--I was on the bow and my nephew was ion the stern--we both looked down what ever was after the King was below my boat---and yes we both looked and said we need a Bigger Boat--what ever it was it was Huge---lost the King but it was exciting-


----------



## murpmicw (Jan 2, 2007)

*tuna ?*

yellowfin tuna ??? I don't think so----


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

I remember putting this on here a while back as a funny. I heard there was a big pod out of Galveston this week and saw videos of it. Maybe some folks have seen it. Pretty cool!


----------

